# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Minecraft

## TheGregp81

Minecraft, I'm surprised no one has yet posted about this game! Here is my review on Minecraft, and hopefully after reading this you will go and try it out if you have yet to do so. Here is where you can get Minecraft.

What is it?
Minecraft is a Single / Multiplayer game that allows you to build whatever you want in a block type of style. We all liked playing with legos while growing up, building things that we thought were cool. In Minecraft you can build whatever you like, as long as you have the right resources.

Resources
What are Resources? Well their the same thing you would need to build things in real life, wood, stone, brick, etc. The goal in Minecraft can be different for everyone, you may want to build the death star or possibly build a roman empire. In order to do this you are going to need resources, and some of them may be hard to find.

*Dirt*  Well, dirt is everywhere so its actually really easy to get, you could create your empire out of dirt although it wouldnt look very good.*Wood*  This is probably the second most common material that you will mine in Minecraft, it allows you to create wood blocks that you can build your house out of, and it also allows you to create other cool things.*Cobblestone*  Cobblestone is also found very easily, just dig in the ground with a wooden pickaxe, and start bashing down stone. Eventually you are going to have enough to build a house out of, or create yourself some useful tools to progress further in the game.*Coal, Iron, Gold, Diamond*  These are all resources you can find underground, which you can use to make more durable tools or armor, as coal acts as a fuel. Coal is the easiest to find, and diamond is the hardest.

Monsters
Another interesting part of the game is the day and night cycle. Every so often day time ends and the night sets in, making it hard to see and hard to navigate. Generally during this time you hang out in a safe area such as the fortress you made, or you can also choose to skip night time by sleeping in a bed block.

During the night Monsters come out, and there are quite a few of them you need to look out for,

*Zombie*  Not too dangerous, basic melee attacks.*Skeleton*  A bit more dangerous than the Zombie, has ranged attacks.*Creeper*  This is the most dangerous monster of them all, its almost impossible to kill unless you have a diamond sword. When you get near this monster it begins to make a SsSsSsSsSsss sound, and then BOOM! It explodes, hurting you greatly and leaving everything around it in rubble.*Spider* - These only attack you at night time, during the day time they are harmless unless you attack them or they already set their focus on you at night time.

During the day time there are other monsters although i would just consider them animals.

*Cows*  Kill them and you receive leather, which can be used to make armor.*Pigs*  Kill them and you get instant bacon! Ok well you actually just get pork chop, which will allow you to heal yourself if you take damage, it will heal more if you cook it.*Sheep*  If you kill them you get nothing, but you can knock the wool off of them, which can also be used into making a bed block. You can then let the wool grow again on the sheep, and farm it again later.

Single Player
The first thing you are probably going to play when you buy Minecraft is the single player mode. Single player includes all of the things I just listed above, which makes this section of the review kind of pointless. Although I want to mention that you are able to change the difficulty of the game in the options, which you can access by hitting the escape button. These difficulty options only work in single player and are not meant to work in the Multiplayer version

Multiplayer
Multiplayer is actually a lot more fun than single player, although you always take that chance of someone destroying what you just spent you hard time working on. The people who purposely destroy peoples work to make them mad are known as griefers you may also see the term used as, HEY! Admin! He griefed my house!. Generally griefing will cause you to be banned, so I wouldnt recommend doing it if you plan on playing on the server for awhile.

Multiplayer allows you to play with your friends, which will also allow you to build what you wish to build even faster, as long as you have the right coordination between you and your friends.

If you are interested in joining my server or have any questions send me a PM or comment below

----------


## RecQuery

Punching trees gives you wood.

----------


## TheGregp81

> Punching trees gives you wood.


Indeed xD.         .

----------


## Bravo22

I have this game its ace but me and my mate just have a private server so we prevent getting griefed lol

----------


## phoenixtwin2

does anybody else still play this game. how much is it for a private server?

----------


## RecQuery

> does anybody else still play this game. how much is it for a private server?


Tons of people play the game, not sure about in Caithness but I imagine a few do. A private server varies really depending on the number of slots you want. If it's just a few people then your better hosting something in your flat/house. If you already have a server then you can configure something yourself.

Failing that at for hosting try:

http://redstonehost.com/http://www.fusevps.com/minecraft-hosting.phphttps://artofwarcentral.com/game-ser...aft_order.aspxhttp://servercraft.co/http://www.minecraftserverhost.net/
Probably a ton more.

A basic system should set you base $5-$15 a month.

----------


## phoenixtwin2

oh sorry i should have put that better... i have the game. ive had it for a while but never thought that many people in caithness play. but thanks for the hosting website. how long have you been playing? i never seem to get bored of it.especially with the new 1.9 prerelease 5 out.

----------


## lightchipster

The full release came out recently.

----------


## RecQuery

> oh sorry i should have put that better... i have the game. ive had it for a while but never thought that many people in caithness play. but thanks for the hosting website. how long have you been playing? i never seem to get bored of it.especially with the new 1.9 prerelease 5 out.


I have an Alpha account I've been playing on and off since about 0.3 I don't really play multiplayer because it's always been lagging behind singleplayer but I might give it a try. If I'm not playing I've watch a few let's plays on YouTube that are pretty interesting.

----------


## phoenixtwin2

> I have an Alpha account I've been playing on and off since about 0.3 I don't really play multiplayer because it's always been lagging behind singleplayer but I might give it a try. If I'm not playing I've watch a few let's plays on YouTube that are pretty interesting.


you should upgrade, its got better as youve probably seen. have you watched syndicates lets play?

----------


## RecQuery

> you should upgrade, its got better as youve probably seen. have you watched syndicates lets play?


Should have made myself more clear, I do have the most up-to-date version. I just registered my account when it was still in Alpha. For reference any Alpha accounts get all potential add-ons, expansions etc for free. I haven't watched that let's play but I've watched the ones done by Coestar, davidr64yt, GetDaved, HaatFilms, paulsoaresjr and Zisteau.

----------


## phoenixtwin2

oh, i see, i thought u ment you never upgraded, ill have to check them out, i watch the creature hub, syndicate, yogscast. and fyre uk do amazing builds.

----------


## phoenixtwin2

have you ever thought of gettting a server or dont you play it that much?

----------

